# When can my chicks Free range?



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a couple stray cats in my neighborhood and my chicks are 7 weeks old. My cat has stalked them several times and I'm afraid she will kill them. Help!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a chick I suspect is a Roo, because whenever I pick up one of the pulleys, it runs over and glares at me and sometimes pecks me lightly. But if it is a Roo I can't keep it. No Roos in my neighborhood sadly...


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I want them to be safe but they look so sad being cramped up in their cage. They try to run out of the coop every time I open the door!  sigh...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have stray cats I would wait till the birds are close to full size. size. As for your cat, watch it and when it stalks the chickens spray it with the hose or throw near it to scare. It will eventually get the idea. It didnt take long for my tom cat to leave our chickens alone.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

5chicksowner said:


> I want them to be safe but they look so sad being cramped up in their cage. They try to run out of the coop every time I open the door!  sigh...


Don't they have a run you can let them in? If not make one or make a tractor. It doesnt have to be fancy,just enough to let them out of the coop.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I made an outdoor play box for my peeps. Just 2x2's and some pieces of chicken wire. The top is open, but I use a plastic netting to keep the peeps in, and anything else, out.

On sunny days after 3 or 4 weeks I take them outside to frolic and play.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

maybe a few canes and bird netting will make a little run for them for the time being


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a run for them but they always run their beaks on the side of the cage and I feel like they are beating them selves up trying to get out but not yet.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chickens are now happily free ranging.


----------

